# Good Bye Goof ball (Seattle)



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

My heart goes out to you.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Seattle. Sending you strength.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Godspeed dear Seattle.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goofball*

I am so very sorry for your loss. You will meet again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry. RIP Seattle.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Run free and play hard Seattle. Dive for those rocks at the Bridge.........


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Godspeed Seattle!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Seattle.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss ...

Run soft and swift at the bridge Seattle


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - sleep softly Seattle


----------



## RBCC (Aug 22, 2009)

*Its too bad*

Thank you for all very kind thoughts, it's too bad here in Oregon that pets do have any rites. In Oregon, they are just personal property.

John


----------



## RBCC (Aug 22, 2009)

We have started thinking about our next golden. We are hooked, we named (him/her) "kydd". Seattle gave that name to him. It was his nickname, he really was our kid, for we couldn't have one of our own.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Seattle would like to say: It was great to be part of your family, you loved me unconditionally even when I was a Goof ball somedays. You always respected me, no matter what I did or how I was, and it always was a pleasure to be with you. I loved seeing you laughing when I was diving after the rocks in my favorite pond or chasing after tumbleweeds. It always made me feel good to make you laugh, so please keep all silly things I did in your memory, so I hope I can make you smile at least once a day.


Heike


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Godspeed Seattle


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss John. Please hang around and tell stories, post photos and do whatever else you'd like to deal with this. We've all been there and many of us came here via a bridge posting. We joined when our Katie died and it helped to talk about her and laugh and cry and heal.

Turtle66 - nice post, very nice post.

And yes, Seattle would love for you to have another. As it was put to us when we lost Katie and were debating getting another dog, "Dog people should have dogs".


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Seattle, when you are feeling a little better we would love you to share more about Seattle and some photos. Thinking of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear your sad new. Hugs to you and rest well sweet Seattle!


----------

